

Show HN: Floatalk – on-site commenting and sharing tool - afshinmeh
http://floatalk.com

======
__xtrimsky
I don't think this is the first time I see this type of concept (not sure).

One thing is, you'll have to get a ton of users at start. Unless people start
actively using it everywhere, everyone will slowly stop using it because there
will be no content. I do believe it will be hard to achieve.

The idea is great, good luck!

~~~
afshinmeh
Technical leader is here. Yes, there are some similar ideas out there but
Floatalk is going to be really different because mainly we use semantic web
features to develop Floatalk.

Also, we will release a public api access for developers that make sharing and
commenting much easier on the web.

------
dhimes
Very cool concept. How do you guys make money?

~~~
afshinmeh
Thank you. Well, I'm the technical leader of the team and I'm not in charge of
this part. However, we have great sponsor who help us keep this up.

~~~
dhimes
I'm just wondering if it's ad-based or what the plan is. Since it's all free
I'm assuming ads- but wasn't sure.

~~~
afshinmeh
We are not going to place ads for now.

